# "Versteckte Ausschüttung" bei 01805



## Aka-Aka (12 August 2008)

> Eine Ausschüttung ist zwar anders als bei den echten Mehrwertdiensterufnummern 0137 und 0900 nicht zulässig, in der Branche ist es aber ein offenes Geheimnis, dass ein Teil der hohen Gesprächskosten beim Angerufenen landet, oft getarnt als "Werbekostenzuschuss".


ist schon etwas angestaubt, die Meldung. Hab's überlesen
heise online - 31.07.08 - Bundesregierung will 0180er-Nummern günstiger machen


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: "Versteckte Ausschüttung" bei 01805*

Hmm, "Offenes Geheimnis" ?


> Folgende Servicenummern und Tarifgruppen können Sie sofort freischalten, einrichten und nutzen:
> 
> Land  Tarif  	| 	 Beschreibung  	| 	 Anrufertarif  	| 	 Ausschüttung
> 
> ...



Also bei Rufnummer.de ists Ganz normal, das die Ausschütten.
oder habe ich da was Falsch Verstanden?
IhreServiceNummer.de - Servicerufnummern schnell & einfach registrieren! > NEUE Servicenummer freischalten!


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2008)

*AW: "Versteckte Ausschüttung" bei 01805*

Ob die die "Ausschüttung" ganz offiziell "Ausschüttung" nennen dürfen, weiß ich nicht...

[edit offtopic]


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: "Versteckte Ausschüttung" bei 01805*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Düsseldorf = narrenfrei aus Tradition.


*RÄUSPER* ... 

Also ich bin/war bei Rufnummer.de angemeldet seit irgendwas um 2000 rum.
Da waren noch Andere Betreiber am Werk. und seit dem ist es Tradition, 
das sie 0180/0190/0900 Auszahlen. okay, ich habe noch nie einen Cent 
von denen Gesehen, aber das ist nen Anderes Thema


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2008)

*AW: "Versteckte Ausschüttung" bei 01805*

jetzt haben wir's...
h**p://www.rufnummer.de/site/de/impressum/index.asp?menu=5,0,0


> Copyright © 2001 - 2003 Rufnummer.de



Das ist die Firma aus Meerane. Wenn Du aber w*w.rufnummer.de direkt eingibst, dann landest Du bei den "Münchnern"


> Copyright © 2000-2008 Rufnummer.de und 0190-Rufnummer.de


Offenbar gehört M*S* jetzt zu den "Münchnern" 





> wir, die Questnet GmbH, haben die Internetportale www.rufnummer.de und www.0190-rufnummer.de übernommen. Wir möchten Sie als Kunden bei www.IhreServiceNummer.de recht herzlich Willkommen heißen!


Na, dann eben neuerdings Panama-Pulheim-Köln-Düsseldorf-Weilheim-Heidelberg-München-Meerane-Cottbus-Connection.

Aber wir sind trotzdem offtopic.

Was die "Ausschüttung" angeht:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/0180-auf-dem-Pruefstand--/meldung/92467



> Die Bundesnetzagentur stellt in ihrem jüngsten Amtsblatt offiziell fest, *dass die Zuteilungsregeln für so genannte Shared-Cost-Dienste, also 0180-Rufnummern, nicht beachtet werden*. Entgegen den Zuteilungsregeln würden seit einiger Zeit zunehmend "Werbekostenzuschüsse" an die Angerufenen ausgezahlt.
> (...)
> Die Bundesnetzagentur wirft nun die grundsätzliche Frage auf, ob das offensichtlich verletzte Shared-Cost-Prinzip wiederhergestellt werden soll *oder ob man die derzeitige Marktsituation mit Ausschüttungen an die Anbieter legalisieren solle*. Statt des überholten Begriffs "Shared Cost" sollten 0180-Rufnummern dann unter der Flagge "Kundenkontakt-Dienste" laufen. Dazu müsste allerdings das TKG geändert werden, eine Preisansage würde dann möglicherweise Pflicht.


Das wäre typisch für die Bundesnetzagentur: Es gibt einen Verstoß gegen die Zuteilungsregeln? Na, dann ändern wir die Regeln halt entsprechend. Wenn die Leute in Tempo-30-Zonen 50 fahren, schaffen wir halt Tempo-30-Zonen ab. Erinnert mich ein bisschen an meine Jugend, als ich in den Ferien "Produktionskontrolle" bei einer großen Molkerei gemacht habe. Da gab es dann immer Rückstände einer Reinigungschemikalie in der Kaffeesahne. Es gab einen Grenzwert, der nicht überschritten werden durfte (1ppm). Als ich im Jahr darauf wieder dort arbeitete, stoppte ich gleich am ersten Tag drei, vier Mal die Produktion wegen Überschreitung des Grenzwertes (es waren 5ppm drin). Der Laborchef kam mit rotem Kopf und fragte, ob ich noch ganz sauber wäre. Man habe eine neue Produktionsmethode und da seien immer 5ppm drin. Daher sei *das* nun eben der neue Grenzwert. Aha.

Noch einmal zurück zum Thema. Wozu das 01805-Problem unter anderem geführt hat, kann man hier lesen
Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt wegen 01805-Dialern

Mal wieder bleibt dem Verbraucher nur zu sagen "Danke, Regulierer!"


----------



## webwatcher (29 September 2008)

*AW: "Versteckte Ausschüttung" bei 01805*

Notiz:  Umgehung der 01805 falls Festnetznummer bekannt

0180-Telefonbuch - Suche


----------

